# HELP 1st SHOW IN 12 DAYS



## veekay_1 (Apr 9, 2013)

Last year me and my kids attended a jackpot show, and boy did we fall in love with it all. We went home that day and searched for some boer show goats. Now a year later we are going to the same show. But now we are showing in it!!!! Lol. I was wondering if we can get some advice on feedings. Like what to feed when u start getting close (jus grain or hay mix)? How often and amount to feed? What do u not feed? Routines we should be following? Drenching with water or electrolytes? Please we are new and i tried to research it on here but jus got little bitts and pieces. So if u can help thank you im all ears, or i guess, eyes. Lol


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Is this wethers or does?


----------



## veekay_1 (Apr 9, 2013)

We are doing 2 does.


----------



## veekay_1 (Apr 9, 2013)

Anyone? My kiddos are showing 2 does in market class and breeding class one is 3 months (Jewelz) and she weighs 59lbs the other is 2 months old (Gemz) and shes 40lbs. Are they supposed to just eat grain? Do i feed hay still? If not, when do i start with holding food? How much? Is there certain vitamins or minerals i should be giving? Im sorry for so many questions but there isnt anyone willing to help and guide us in our area so the internet and forums like this one is the only teacher we got. I know each goat is going to be different, with what they need and how they respond. But jus having a baseline to go off of and putting a routine together would be a huge help. Thanks for any advice or info u can provide (Ohh yeah i counted wrong our show is this Saturday 5 more days *eeekks*)

VeE~eFf


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

You should ALWAYS have free choice minerals available and hay. To me, it doesn't matter what you're showing you should always make hay available. Some people don't agree with that, especially with market animals. Hay is what keeps the rumen healthy, so that's why I suggest it. As far as grain, I don't know. I've never had a show goat to grain so I couldn't answer that.


----------



## veekay_1 (Apr 9, 2013)

caprine crazy said:


> You should ALWAYS have free choice minerals available and hay. To me, it doesn't matter what you're showing you should always make hay available. Some people don't agree with that, especially with market animals. Hay is what keeps the rumen healthy, so that's why I suggest it. As far as grain, I don't know. I've never had a show goat to grain so I couldn't answer that.


Thanks. Yeah i do feed free choice minerals and hay. I was jus wondering if right before the show do u cut down on the hay and jus feed grain so they dont have the big hay belly. Or what other exhibitors do to get there goatees ready for the show.

VeE~eFf


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Make sure they lead very well, you have proper show clothes, a show kit, the kids know what to do in the ring (how to properly walk, lead, set them, how to hold the lead, etc etc. ) Make sure the goats are very clean, and trimmed if you are not shaving them.


----------



## veekay_1 (Apr 9, 2013)

We are done and it was so much fun. It was so stressful but exciting and fun at the same time. We learned tons. My daughter and jewelz did awesome we took 2nd and reserve grand champion in market class and a 3rd in breeding class. Im so happy for being our 1st year and 1st show. I'll post pics tomorrow after i get them loaded. Thanks again to all for the advice and guidance.

VeE~eFf


----------



## Just goats (Apr 21, 2011)

Congratulations - Just wanted to say we quit giving hay to our show goats a couple of months before the show (fair) to avoid "hay" belly. There's also feed pellets we get from our local feedstore to help boost their builds. My granddaughter has been in 4-h I think 4 years now. Her wether took 1st in market last year for his class.


----------

